# HELP!! should i harvest now?



## FemmeFatale (Nov 4, 2009)

ok, well i have one plant that has a mixture of trichromes, about 50% clear 30% cloudy and 20% turning amber, but im only 5 weeks into flowering!!! What should i do!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

picture? that would be a shockingly fast flowering time..u dont want to take it prematurely.


----------



## scatking (Nov 4, 2009)

Strain??  If your assessment is accurate it may be time to chop.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds like you have one of those funny lil sativa type thangs

We need some pics, but I would say wait until there are no more clear trikes...BUT...

my "secret" method that I share with my MP family is this: 

grab a bud...

get some sharp scissors and chop it up pretty finely....

wrap loosely in a paper towel and then put into an open paper bag....

leave in a warm dry place (no warmer or dryer than the back of a TV set)

In about 12-18 hours, you'll be able to smoke it fairly easily to test it....

After the sixth week in flower for my sativas (I do hydro), I check trikes and do a bud test daily....

throw some pics up though


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 4, 2009)

this is my first grow so im not sure how accurate my assessment is, I dont have a means to show trichromes, just  a pic of the bud. Ill post in the morning cause they are sleeping now. . Indica, Master Kush


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 5, 2009)

FemmeFatale said:
			
		

> ok, well i have one plant that has a mixture of trichromes, about 50% clear 30% cloudy and 20% turning amber, but im only 5 weeks into flowering!!! What should i do!!!


 
If it's an Indica, I'd wait a while. I hope you're using a magnifier to assess your trichs. If you like a more stoned high, wait until you have more amber. Whatever you like, watch the ambers on an Indica. 

AG


----------



## Alistair (Nov 5, 2009)

I wonder if something went wrong with your grow. That is to say, perhaps there's some reason that your plant matured early.  That is weird.  Hopefully, someone will step in and give a more definitive answer for you.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm curious....how sure are you that they are turning amber? that's awfully early to start maturing for a MK.... the fastest i've had was some Afghani #1 that was totally mature in 49-56 days.... but that depended on soil/hydro?


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Nov 5, 2009)

Are you growing soil or hydro?  I like to harvest mine when 50% are amber


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 5, 2009)

im growing soil, and it is mostly clear trichromes, i only sampled one bud, ill check another


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

HI,

It sounds like your strain may be a little on the fast side but I've had strains with all cloudy trichs at 5-6 weeks that keep putting on more and more trichs.  imho you should wait until whatever percentage of amber you like and just about all the trichs are cloudy.   The more amber the trichs the more sedated the effect of the buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...  If you harvest clear trichs you won't be realizing the full potential of your buds.  Hang in there...

Peace!


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

My first grow, I thought checking trics in the grow room was smart--it's not.  The HPS can make everything a little more amber seeming.  Seed-site swelling and pistil down-grading are more sure signs of maturity, but until you actually see it first hand it's just words.

Luck and peace.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 6, 2009)

I  burned it pretty bad, but have just been giving it water and although you cant tell from this picture much of the newer growth looks clean with no burn. this is a close up of one bud.


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that heat or chem burn?  Either way, you'll be happy you waited.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

Heat damage PH.

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2009)

What are you checking the trichs with?  

My ex grew MK exclusively.  I never saw it ready for harvest in under 8 weeks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

The plant is still immature, that is a flower not a bud.

eace:


----------



## BBFan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd also say that that bud should trich up a lot more over the next few weeks.

You'll be doing your harvest (and yourself) a great disservice in terms of potency by harvesting now.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 6, 2009)

ok, cool, thats why i love this site, ill wait. thanks to all


----------



## tester (Nov 6, 2009)

Im no expert by any means but i would say wait a week or so


----------

